# My DIY Discus Tank



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

I only recommend this for people with waayyyy too much time on their hands. If I had known how extensive a project it would have been, I might have reconsidered. First I completely cleaned out a 75 gal and cut large pieces of styrofoam to cover the back (in thirds). These were the base pieces. I went to a local crafts store and picked up a lot of odd-shaped pieces of styrofoam (this was the most expensive part). Using silicone, I glued the pieces together and then went to town with an acetelyne (sp?) torch and a knife. After shaping the styrofoam the closest I could to what I was thinking in my mind, the process began of "painting" thin layers of cement on. I must have done about 10 coats, giving each one a day or two to dry (the last few coats I added different shades of cement coloring for variety. I HEAVILY siliconed the 3 pieces to the back of the tank and let that sit for about a week. For substrate, I used a thin layer of clay, a layer of a 1:5 mixture of peat moss to potting soil (additive/chemical free for everything is very important for discus), and finallly a layer of pebbles. The worst part about everything was sitting there for two months watching a tank cycle and not being able to put anything in. So after that period, I began planting, and about 6-7 months later I added the first discus. I now have a happy family (well, I just added a few, the got stressed out and some have ick, but I can take care of that relatively easily) of discus that love to explore and hide around the caves, plants and other weird miscellaneous things I added. The pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

another pic


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

The other side of the tank (which the discus don't really seem to use, but the tetras love). Also note that the left "third" of the background is positioned 3 inches off the glass to make room for the filter, heater, diffuser, etc. How'd I do it? Trial and error, baby, trial and error.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

nice


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

beautiful, but wrong board to post on, this is saltwater...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

very pretty but this is the SW forum
there's a forum for discus


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

lol its ok...ive done it too!


----------

